

How to name a startup? - jplab

Are there any tricks or rules to follow when coming up with a name?
======
jplab
Alright, thanks everyone. That cellar door trick is interesting! I think I
will keep it to three syllables or less and I want to go with a .com domain so
that the general public won't get confused or anything like that. I see the ly
and .io things as just fads and I want my business to be around for awhile so
I will just stick with what is traditional. Also, it is interesting that so
many of the best startups in the last 15 years have been two
syllables...Google, Facebook, Twitter, Uber, Yahoo, etc.

I have found it difficult to come up with a good domain name so far, because
it seems like so many have been taken.

------
ramtatatam
I do not remember where exactly I have heard this, maybe from my friend who
created his startup couple of years ago. Anyways - the name may bring more
attention if it contains three syllables with emphasis on the last one and if
it sounds similar to this nonsense phrase: 'sellerdoor'

~~~
onion2k
The phrase is "cellar door" (although it is pronounced "seller door").

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellar_door](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellar_door)

~~~
ramtatatam
Thanks! I knew I got it wrong!

------
RollAHardSix
Add ly to the end of whatever it is your product does.

Just kidding, I hated that trend.

------
iheartramen
Nah not really. Just make sure to use no vowels and get a .io domain.

